# phentex slippers



## Care Bear

Hello my name is Carole and im from Sudbury ON Canada
Im trying to knit these phentex slippers and i do not understand what and how to "twist the light color over the dark color? Need Help Please


----------



## Loistec

Hi Carole, welcome to the forum! 

With stranded/multi-color knitting you want to be sure to bring the new color up from underneath the old color, sort of twisting them, but really just crossing the strands, to avoid holes. I think that's what they mean here.


----------



## lannieb

Loistec said:


> Hi Carole, welcome to the forum!
> 
> With stranded/multi-color knitting you want to be sure to bring the new color up from underneath the old color, sort of twisting them, but really just crossing the strands, to avoid holes. I think that's what they mean here.


Yep! thats what it means.


----------



## Care Bear

Thank you. im going home to try that out


----------



## Jessica-Jean

If it's this pattern: http://www.yarns-and.com/fabrics/Phentex/PHEslipperptn.htm

Or this pattern: http://www.knittin4britain.com/p/phentex-slipper-pattern-is-here.html

The trick to getting the puffiness into the slippers is to pull tightly across each 'stripe'. It is _exactly_ this puffiness that most stranded patterns tell you to avoid! (And why one knitting buddy just had to rip out hours of work on a stranded tuque!)

Enjoy the cushy slippers! Once you get the hang of it, it's fun.


----------



## glacy1

Jessica-Jean said:


> If it's this pattern: http://www.yarns-and.com/fabrics/Phentex/PHEslipperptn.htm
> 
> Or this pattern: http://www.knittin4britain.com/p/phentex-slipper-pattern-is-here.html
> 
> The trick to getting the puffiness into the slippers is to pull tightly across each 'stripe'. It is _exactly_ this puffiness that most stranded patterns tell you to avoid! (And why one knitting buddy just had to rip out hours of work on a stranded tuque!)
> 
> Enjoy the cushy slippers! Once you get the hang of it, it's fun.


OMG..I just posted a question asking if anyone knew what this 
Method is called.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I've only known it as the Phentex Slipper pattern - even though the Phentex company is history.


----------



## Ronie

Oh those slippers are cute...


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Adorable slippers!!! Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Similar discussion currently at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44153-2.html


----------



## Knitnut101

Jessica-Jean said:


> If it's this pattern: http://www.yarns-and.com/fabrics/Phentex/PHEslipperptn.htm
> 
> Or this pattern: http://www.knittin4britain.com/p/phentex-slipper-pattern-is-here.html
> 
> The trick to getting the puffiness into the slippers is to pull tightly across each 'stripe'. It is _exactly_ this puffiness that most stranded patterns tell you to avoid! (And why one knitting buddy just had to rip out hours of work on a stranded tuque!)
> 
> Enjoy the cushy slippers! Once you get the hang of it, it's fun.


Jessica Jean, Thank you for posting the links to these patterns. These were my learn to knit projects many years ago as a child. I must of made a dozen of them(each getting just a little bit better)for all of my relatives. Of course the the Phentex then was coarse plastic strands. I can't wait to try making these slippers using "real yarn" to see how they turn out. And thanks care bear for posting the question.


----------



## Care Bear

thank you so much for all the good advise. Now do you think that it will also work on real yarn? not that im going to try it on real yarn soon as i have about 12 rolls of phentex to use up. Im a happy camper now. tks again


----------



## glacy1

Care Bear said:


> thank you so much for all the good advise. Now do you think that it will also work on real yarn? not that im going to try it on real yarn soon as i have about 12 rolls of phentex to use up. Im a happy camper now. tks again


Mine that I bought at the craft bazaar are made in 'real yarn'.. and I am using Red Heart and Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn for the ones that I am making for my grandkids. So I would say..... yes!!


----------



## Cheryllum

gREAT LOOKING SLIPPERS. WILL TRY OUT THE PATTERN. LOOK WARM AND COZY


----------



## Jessica-Jean

The reason Phentex (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olefin_fiber) was the prefered yarn for the slippers was its near indestructibility. Yes, you can use other yarn, but it will NOT wear as well nor as long. Since acrylic is not known for its wicking abilities, some feet may feel hot and sweaty in it.


----------



## grosvenor

I'm 85 and remember making a tea-cozy whenI was about 6 yrs old.

Nothing new under the sun,. mymother used to say!


Grosvenor,Lindfield, Australia


----------



## grosvenor

Sorry, I left out a few words from the above post:
I remember making a tea-cosy WITH THAT PATTERN when I was about 6 yrs old


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia.


----------



## glacy1

grosvenor said:


> I'm 85 and remember making a tea-cozy whenI was about 6 yrs old.
> 
> Nothing new under the sun,. mymother used to say!
> 
> Grosvenor,Lindfield, Australia


Sometimes the old ways are best, as they say. Everything comes back into fashion again eventually. I'm just glad someone remembered how to do it and wrote it out so the technique did not get lost forever!


----------



## helpmeplease

I am knitting the striped Phentex slipper; however, I am not carrying the yarn properly for the first and last ridges in the row so the end white stripes are unattached like the middle stripes. What is the proper method for starting the first stripe please? Thanks.


----------



## glacy1

helpmeplease said:


> I am knitting the striped Phentex slipper; however, I am not carrying the yarn properly for the first and last ridges in the row so the end white stripes are unattached like the middle stripes. What is the proper method for starting the first stripe please? Thanks.


I made a YouTube video showing this technique. Search under "phentex checkerboard slippers" or under "gwilson939" or "Gloria Wilson". Any of those key words should pull up the video. It's not perfect but it should help you figure out the specific twisting technique. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## HollyJ

Hi, I am new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone would know of a video instruction on how to knit the 'phentex slippers'?
Thank you


----------



## glacy1

HollyJ said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone would know of a video instruction on how to knit the 'phentex slippers'?
> Thank you


Here's a link to the video instructions on how to do the specific techniques to make these slippers.






There are links to several patterns in the conversation/ comments section. Hopefully, they are still 'live' links.

Let me know if you need more assistance.

Gloria aka Glacy1


----------



## HollyJ

Thank you so much for your help. 
HollyJ


----------



## glacy1




----------



## yogreenlaw

Help!!! Who has made these Knit slippers? 

I cannot figure out how to finish them, I've got the decrease to 33 then the pulling yarn thru the remaining stitches... but after that I'm lost  

I've tried to find a video of the finishing of these but no luck


----------



## glacy1

yogreenlaw said:


> Help!!! Who has made these Knit slippers?
> 
> I cannot figure out how to finish them, I've got the decrease to 33 then the pulling yarn thru the remaining stitches... but after that I'm lost
> 
> I've tried to find a video of the finishing of these but no luck


Just cinch it up, knot it and weave in the ends. I think I trimmed the excess off before weaving the ends in.


----------



## vivw

where is the pattern?


----------



## glacy1

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com


----------



## glacy1

vivw said:


> where is the pattern?


http://www.bevscountrycottage.com


----------

